# Yes, yes it's yet another one.



## Ginraine (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, I'm an ENFP as you can all see and figured I should introduced myself.
My name is Gin Raine and I allowed two of my friends and my twin brother to get me into this whole personality type deal and I believe I've become a bit obsessed, so here I am to discuss and debate with all you crazy people like myself. =)


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Ginraine and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Ginraine. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh no! It's another one! Run for the hills!


----------



## Ginraine (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, so scary I know.
*roars*:wink:


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

wow, so many ENFP's joining these days! *happy*
We're multiplying!

E - Enigmatic
N - Nonsense spurting
F - Forensic
P - Psychiatrist

GO ENFP! (don't mind me, just pulled an all-nighter)


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, and please enjoy your stay. This forum can use as many ENFPs as it can get.


----------



## Ginraine (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha, I'd say us ENFPs pull more all nighters than anyone else. =) We're so cool like that.
Thank you Grey. =)


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. It's nice to have yet another ENFP with us! :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café!

If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Yours (May 7, 2009)

Ginraine said:


> I allowed two of my friends


I'm glad that you mentioned me. You know how conceited I tend to be. :tongue:

Well, welcome to the forums. Let's go find a hole and eat some good, fresh cheese.


----------



## Ginraine (Nov 10, 2009)

Haha yes Zavier, I know how conceited you can be... thought I'd give a boost to your ego for a moment.
Cheese eh, ohh can we make chips and cheese again, that was really good!


----------



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey, Ginraine, welcome to the forum. I hope your stay here is pleasent and I hope you enjoy yourself.:laughing:


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

We are secretly taking over PC...when we do, the ENFP forum will be on the TOP of the list!!! (hahahaha)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe! :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ginraine said:


> Haha, I'm an ENFP as you can all see and figured I should introduced myself.
> My name is Gin Raine and I allowed two of my friends and my twin brother to get me into this whole personality type deal and I believe I've become a bit obsessed, so here I am to discuss and debate with all you crazy people like myself. =)



Greetings Ginraine! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Its always nice to see fellow ENFP's joining this site!:laughing:


----------



## iceman44 (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope you're doing alright.:laughing:


----------



## RedRidingHood (Nov 12, 2009)

Zavier said:


> I'm glad that you mentioned me.


She mentioned me as well! xD For that I feel extra special. Haha. Welcome Ginraine. :]


----------



## Ginraine (Nov 10, 2009)

RedRidingHood said:


> She mentioned me as well! xD For that I feel extra special. Haha. Welcome Ginraine. :]


Yeah, of course I mentioned you. =)
You're ten times cooler than Zavier. xP


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

We shall take over the world.


----------

